# Any transmission software changes for 2019 model?



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

I had read rumors that VW would tweak the transmission software for 2019 to address the most common gripes. Now that 2019 models are arriving, does anyone know if in fact any changes were made?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I had read rumors that VW would tweak the transmission software for 2019 to address the most common gripes. Now that 2019 models are arriving, does anyone know if in fact any changes were made?


can you upgrade the 2018 one?


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

I literally came on here to ask the same question. We have driven a few 2018 Tiguans over the last year or so and the transmissions were very underwhelming. Not all the time, but fairly often it would shift prematurely and when giving more throttle because it was accelerating too slowly- it would struggle to pick a gear... Overall just very poor. Enough that I was ready to rule the Tiguan out as our next car.
My wife's lease is up in 1 month, so we asked the dealership if we could borrow a Tiguan for a day or two- to see if the transmission is something we could get used to and learn to work with. Last night we picked it up... a 2019 Tiguan 4Motion. 

I gotta say- it really feels like they've done some tweaking. Unfortunately, it feels unpolished and as if it's still a work in process. I've only driven it about 20 miles so far, but haven't experienced premature shifting or trouble selecting a gear. But in this particular car the throttle feels very touchy from a stop, and the shifting is somewhat jarring from 1-2 and 2-3 sometimes. It'll also downshift kind of aggressively when slowing down sometimes. 
The only "problem" I had was I was slowing down to enter a turn lane, then as cars were approaching opposite direction, I tried to speed up to turn left- the car favored staying in a high # gear, so I had to literally floor it to speed up, which in turn dropped several gears, and jolted us forward quicker than I'd wanted... it was a very awkward maneuver. Also while dropping our son off in the carpool lane, a couple times my wife asked me what the heck I was doing (car jolted forward shifting into second gear).. kept telling her it's not me it's this car!!

IF VW made some adjustments to address the transmission concerns- I would say they did a half ass job. The lack of power off the line seems better (possibly over-corrected). The lack of power (downshifting to accelerate) from a slow roll seems to be a potential issue. And how smoothly the transmission shifts definitely seems to be an "issue". By that, I mean it's not very comfortable and just feels un-refined.

Before we picked up the car I was talking to the service advisors about the 2018 Tiguans and they acknowledged that it's been a problem for some people, but had no idea if the 2019 was any different. They also claimed to have never heard complaints of the B-pillar rattle that seems so prevalent. (This 2019 Tiguan I'm borrowing has some rattling (more like buzzing) under certain road conditions, and it only has about 30 miles on it... 

We have the car the rest of the day and plan to run a few errands and get a better sense of how we like it. I'll post back with any additional observations, if any arise.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm interested! Our 2018 Tiguan SE would shift quickly and slow down the car. We use the sport mode from now on. Hopefully VW can recall all of the 2018 to put new software on the Tiguan for Transmission.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Someone with VCDS could scan a 2018 and a 2019 Tiguan and compare the Transmission controller's software version numbers. This would tell us if the software is different. However the question of whether or not VW will update 2018 models to newer software is unknown at this time.
I have scans of my 2018 car but I do not know anyone (yet) with a 2019 Tiguan. If anyone in Las Vegas buys a 2019, let me know and I will scan it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Someone with VCDS could scan a 2018 and a 2019 Tiguan and compare the Transmission controller's software version numbers. This would tell us if the software is different. However the question of whether or not VW will update 2018 models to newer software is unknown at this time.
> I have scans of my 2018 car but I do not know anyone (yet) with a 2019 Tiguan. If anyone in Las Vegas buys a 2019, let me know and I will scan it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


they should upgrade our software.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Someone with VCDS could scan a 2018 and a 2019 Tiguan and compare the Transmission controller's software version numbers. This would tell us if the software is different. However the question of whether or not VW will update 2018 models to newer software is unknown at this time.
> I have scans of my 2018 car but I do not know anyone (yet) with a 2019 Tiguan. If anyone in Las Vegas buys a 2019, let me know and I will scan it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


I don't have VCDS but do have an OBD scanner... will other apps be able to tell me the version numbers? If so I can scan the loaner I have right now. Only thing is, I'm wondering if the versions will be different on 4motion vs fwd models (I'm guessing yes)


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

VWBora18T said:


> I don't have VCDS but do have an OBD scanner... will other apps be able to tell me the version numbers? If so I can scan the loaner I have right now. Only thing is, I'm wondering if the versions will be different on 4motion vs fwd models (I'm guessing yes)


I know that a VCDS autoscan will show software version numbers but I doubt that this information is available with a generic OBDII scan tool. It is also quite possible that the transmission firmware could be different between FWD and 4Motion vehicles. My car (FWD) is the only Tiguan that I have scanned so far, so I do not know for sure.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## brent1311 (Nov 30, 2018)

So whats the consensus? Premium or regular?


----------



## brent1311 (Nov 30, 2018)

brent1311 said:


> So whats the consensus? Premium or regular?


Wrong thread


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my experience, the shifting was pretty rough when the car was cold and shifted totally normally as it got up to temp. I'm at just over 8000 miles now and it has seemed to smooth itself out considerably, even when cold. Maybe this trans just has a long break in period?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

gearing ratios per vw.com all look the same between 2018 and 2019. Personally I think they should have changed that 2nd/3rd ratio a little closer as when using tiptronic mode it is a huge RPM swing between those two gears when downshifting... 

I am not having really any issues with my transmission, but definitely throttle response is less than desirable and complaints growing daily on NHTSB (I added mine as this seems like a very easy fix for VW, but until it is forced by massive complaints, sure they will do nothing).


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Someone with VCDS could scan a 2018 and a 2019 Tiguan and compare the Transmission controller's software version numbers. This would tell us if the software is different. However the question of whether or not VW will update 2018 models to newer software is unknown at this time.
> I have scans of my 2018 car but I do not know anyone (yet) with a 2019 Tiguan. If anyone in Las Vegas buys a 2019, let me know and I will scan it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Here's the controller number from a scan of my '19 SE. It is 4motion not fwd though, so the data will most likely be different.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

91beater said:


> Here's the controller number from a scan of my '19 SE. It is 4motion not fwd though, so the data will most likely be different.


This is controller from a scan of my car (a 2018 SE FWD):

Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
Part No SW: 09G 927 158 B HW: 09G 927 158 
Component: AISIN AQ8 206 3380 
Coding: 0002000100000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00443
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAQ450031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAQ450031_VW32.rod
VCID: B2285D05E55D24DA93-80E6

As you can see, there are a few differences. However, we need more scans to tell which are because of 4motion vs.FWD and which are because of 2018 vs. 2019.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Bump- hopefully some more people can scan theirs to see if VW did in fact make some software changes.

I'm fairly confident they did. And I think they did a poor job, in the one model we drove. It just feels unfinished and poorly executed. Performance from a stop does seem better though.

Wife and I are taking the Tiguan out from consideration right now. We can't find anything else we like though. Not sure what we'll do.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Look it up here.

https://vag-flashinfo.de/


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

With Carista I changed the throttle response from "gradual" to "direct". Clear difference and fixed all of my complaints with this car. Although I don't recommend Carista as their customer service is poor. Hopefully someone can figure it out with obd11 or VCDS. 









Clear difference than before. Barely need to press the pedal and the car is going with no lag/early shifting. Reminds me of my old Audi. Zippy. So much more fun to drive! 

I have a 2018 Tiguan 08/17 build date. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> With Carista I changed the throttle response from "gradual" to "direct". Clear difference and fixed all of my complaints with this car. Although I don't recommend Carista as their customer service is poor. Hopefully someone can figure it out with obd11 or VCDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very interesting. I wonder if this is all they did to the 2019 models, because I can tell a clear difference. Not all for the better though...
Wish someone at VW would speak up about this.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

VWBora18T said:


> This is very interesting. I wonder if this is all they did to the 2019 models, because I can tell a clear difference. Not all for the better though...
> Wish someone at VW would speak up about this.


The 2019 models have to be changed as well. I had to adapted mine to direct response.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

91beater said:


> The 2019 models have to be changed as well. I had to adapted mine to direct response.


Wait, so you have a 2019 Tiguan- and it had issues with acceleration? 
And did changing the setting in Carista fix it?
Does anyone know exactly what this does??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, I have a 2019. Though I didn't notice a "problem" with acceleration, using my VCDS to change to direct control provided a much better pedal response. 

My guess is that in the adaptive setting, the car looks at the input and the duration the pedal has been pressed before making a change in throttle opening, likely for passenger comfort and to prevent the car from lurching from quick taps of the pedal. Changing to direct control limits this corrective action to some extent, making throttle opening changes quicker. Again, this is my guess. 

I don't think you need someone from VW to talk to, as much as a Bosch engineer...


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the Carista suggestion. My device arrived today and it only took about 10 minutes to download the software and make the change. The initial drive does have a better pedal response, but it was just a short local city drive. Will be interesting to see what its like over the next few days.

I also used the device to turn off the seat belt ding. Those can be annoying when packages are the seat.


----------



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

I am driving a 2019 Dealer Loaner at the moment and the pedal response is much better than my 2018 R-Line


VWBora18T said:


> Bump- hopefully some more people can scan theirs to see if VW did in fact make some software changes.
> 
> I'm fairly confident they did. And I think they did a poor job, in the one model we drove. It just feels unfinished and poorly executed. Performance from a stop does seem better though.
> 
> Wife and I are taking the Tiguan out from consideration right now. We can't find anything else we like though. Not sure what we'll do. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Are we still in need of a 2018 4-mo transmission scan with VCDS? I can get it tomorrow if so.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Are we still in need of a 2018 4-mo transmission scan with VCDS? I can get it tomorrow if so.


Yes. We have a 2019 4motion and a 2018 FWD
We need a 2018 4motion and a 2019 FWD scan.
Then we might know a little more.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

91beater said:


> Here's the controller number from a scan of my '19 SE. It is 4motion not fwd though, so the data will most likely be different.


And here is the scan of my '18 SEL 4-Mo R-Line's trans:



VCDS said:


> Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
> Part No SW: 09G 927 158 Q HW: 09G 927 158
> Component: AISIN AQ8 206 3379
> Coding: 0002000100000000000000000000000000000000
> ...


As for differences, looks like my part number ends in a Q and his ends in DT. The last 4 digits of our Component numbers are different. And then our VCID's are different. All else the same.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Savvv,

I pulled another 2018 reading from the Ross Tech forums for comparison to yours: https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?12456-2018-Tiguan-Highline-2-0L-DGUA&styleid=2


Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: None
Part No SW: 09G 927 158 Q HW: 09G 927 158 
Component: AISIN AQ8 206 3379 
Coding: 0002000100000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00291
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAQ450031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAQ450031.rod
VCID: 41899697D01FB34EC5-8014


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

I have a 2019 Tiguan and I don't have any of the hesitation / immature shift issues that's been discussed here. It is quite possible the software was indeed tweaked, however, I also would like to state that, even though I am very light on the throttle, my MPG is nowhere near what others with 2018's are reporting. I am a guy who's used to get 21.5+ MPG on a 2006 Lincoln Navigator 4WD (official # was 17 MPG highway). And with the Tiguan on same highway, max I saw is 28 MPG. 

Mine only does that "too early" shift if it's in ECO mode, which I never use cause it acts stupid so to say.


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 8, 2012)

theACN said:


> I have a 2019 Tiguan and I don't have any of the hesitation / immature shift issues that's been discussed here. It is quite possible the software was indeed tweaked, however, I also would like to state that, even though I am very light on the throttle, my MPG is nowhere near what others with 2018's are reporting. I am a guy who's used to get 21.5+ MPG on a 2006 Lincoln Navigator 4WD (official # was 17 MPG highway). And with the Tiguan on same highway, max I saw is 28 MPG.
> 
> Mine only does that "too early" shift if it's in ECO mode, which I never use cause it acts stupid so to say.


Wow, interesting about your MPGs. We (mostly my wife) are getting great mileage with her SE. (See Fuelly badge below)


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Can someone explain how this Carista module works? In reading details on their website, it seems like you have to purchase a subscription. 

All I’d like to do is plug the thing in, change a few things, and unplug it.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

jimothy cricket said:


> Can someone explain how this Carista module works? In reading details on their website, it seems like you have to purchase a subscription.
> 
> All I’d like to do is plug the thing in, change a few things, and unplug it.


Yes, you have to purchase a subscription to be able to make any changes. The last time I used it they offered a short subscription option if you just need to make some one-time changes.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Yes, you have to purchase a subscription to be able to make any changes. The last time I used it they offered a short subscription option if you just need to make some one-time changes.


Carista requires a subscription and OBD11 requires that you purchase "credits" for many functions. VCDS is the only product I know of that you only have to pay once. After that you own it, there are no other fees (unless you choose to add VINs to VIN limited models).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> OBD11 requires that you purchase "credits" for many functions.


"Credits" are only required if you want to use OBD11-created shortcuts rather than manual coding (manual coding, btw is what you do in VCDS). I've been using OBD11 since it was released a few years ago and have never had to pay for anything after the initial purchase. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Can someone explain how this Carista module works? In reading details on their website, it seems like you have to purchase a subscription.
> 
> All I’d like to do is plug the thing in, change a few things, and unplug it.


You can do that. First 30 days is free and the thing costs less than $20. I think it's worth that just to change the throttle response setting during the free trial. If I ever need to change anything again, there's a one week subscription price of $15 but don't see any other settings that interest me much.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> "Credits" are only required if you want to use OBD11-created shortcuts rather than manual coding (manual coding, btw is what you do in VCDS). I've been using OBD11 since it was released a few years ago and have never had to pay for anything after the initial purchase.


Thanks for the clarification. That sounds like a better deal than a subscription system. I have never actually tried ODB11 or Carista because I've been using VCDS for over 10 years.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Yes, you have to purchase a subscription to be able to make any changes. The last time I used it they offered a short subscription option if you just need to make some one-time changes.





VW2667 said:


> You can do that. First 30 days is free and the thing costs less than $20. I think it's worth that just to change the throttle response setting during the free trial. If I ever need to change anything again, there's a one week subscription price of $15 but don't see any other settings that interest me much.


Thanks for the input! Does anyone have a list of suggested reprogramming in addition to the throttle response change? I saw a comment and about the seatbelt pinging and will likely do that also.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Not to be a d!ck but leave the Carista/OBD11/VCDS talk to the respective threads. This is solely regarding the transmission/software updates for the 2019 model that may be available for the 2018’s. :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Not to be a d!ck but leave the Carista/OBD11/VCDS talk to the respective threads. This is solely regarding the transmission/software updates for the 2019 model that may be available for the 2018’s.


True! <3


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

My 2018 Tiguan SEL-P has SW Version 3380

Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
Part No SW: 09G 927 158 B HW: 09G 927 158 
Component: AISIN AQ8 206 *3380 *
Coding: 0002000100000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00405
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAQ450031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAQ450031_VW27.rod
VCID: 3245CA1E65EC3BD4E1-8066

No fault code found.



Newest version is *3487*
FL_09G927158B__3487.frf flash file from VW update disc.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Were you able to do the update yourself with that disc or is that just what the dealer did for you? Also, how do you go about getting this update? I was at the dealer a few weeks ago for something else and asked if there were any software updates for anything and they said no but it sounded like there are for people who have problems. So what’s the key word to say to get the better software?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

You can update software with ODIS. You need buy VAS5054 cable.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> You can update software with ODIS. You need buy VAS5054 cable.


Sorry not familiar with this method, but does the ODIS software work with any OBD adapter like Carista or OBDEleven?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ODIS - genuine VAG dealer software. Works only with VAS5054 (windows 10 not work), and VAS6154 (working Windows 10). Odis can flash firmware, coding, adaptation.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Just as a general note: I think we need to wait until warmer weather before we can make a proper determination on mileage. Right now, northern states are getting heavily oxygenated winter gasoline which wreaks havoc with mileage. The delineation of who gets which fuel blend can skew comparisons by a significant degree.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

Mine says *3549*. 2019 4 motion, manufacturing date 10/18.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
Part No SW: 09G 927 158 DT HW: 09G 927 158 
Component: AISIN AQ8 206 *3549 *
Coding: 0002000100000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00444
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAQ450031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAQ450031_VW32.rod
VCID: 084965B222BA26F8D66-805C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

I’ve asked this on another post, but I figured I’d ask here as well. Are any dealers reflashing the 2018 transmissions with the updated software of the 2019 models? I read on another post where dealers weren’t obliging. I’d like to see if I could get this done on my 2018 SEL-P 2wd.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Khelms said:


> I’ve asked this on another post, but I figured I’d ask here as well. Are any dealers reflashing the 2018 transmissions with the updated software of the 2019 models? I read on another post where dealers weren’t obliging. I’d like to see if I could get this done on my 2018 SEL-P 2wd.




Not that I have heard, I would love to get this done in my vehicle as well as the transmission is the only thing I really hate with this vehicle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

moveingfaster said:


> .....as the transmission is the only thing I really hate with this vehicle....


How has the transmission changed from the time you inspected, approved and signed for the vehicle?


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

I’m taking mine in next Tuesday for the coil spring recall and I’ll check on it then. I’ve requested that the ecu/tcu be flashed to the newest software on other vehicles I’ve owned and it’s never been a problem. The most dramatic was on a new Mercedes I bought back in 2010; it was like having a new vehicle afterwards. I’ll update after I visit the dealer in a week or so.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Khelms said:


> I’m taking mine in next Tuesday for the coil spring recall and I’ll check on it then. I’ve requested that the ecu/tcu be flashed to the newest software on other vehicles I’ve owned and it’s never been a problem. The most dramatic was on a new Mercedes I bought back in 2010; it was like having a new vehicle afterwards. I’ll update after I visit the dealer in a week or so.


Hope they have something for you. My dealer was honest to me and said there was nothing and that they knew of nothing coming for the 2018 tiguans. I also go in again for my next service next Thursday. Gonna ask again..

I plan to write VW another letter about this if there are no updates at my next dealer visit (I really don't have my hopes up). Model year 2020 is fast approaching and 2018 owners are still stuck with the awfully programmed transmission. If VW does nothing for 2018 owners then this will be my last VW. I love everything about my tiguan except the stupid transmission programming. It's terrible.

I think the reason why nothing has been done is because most 2018 owners don't know how much better the 2019s are, and they aren't being vocal to VW about it.

I strongly suggest to anyone who owns a 2018 to go to the dealer and test drive a 2019. You will see the clear night vs day difference and it will be hard to live with the way the 2018 shifts after... Then open a complaint with VW asking for your 2018 to be flashed to the way 2019s are - if there are enough complaints then hopefully VW will do it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

I wonder if the transmission software was just updated with the 2019 models only, or is it possible that an August build 2018 would have updated transmission programming, similar to that on the 2019s? Just curious.

Also, anyone know the story behind this service bulletin from VW?

TSB #VWSSP 850193
NHTSA ID #10159424
APRIL 16 2019
Summary: VWSSP 850153 - Self Study Program / Automatic Transmission 09P


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> Hope they have something for you. My dealer was honest to me and said there was nothing and that they knew of nothing coming for the 2018 tiguans. I also go in again for my next service next Thursday. Gonna ask again..
> 
> I plan to write VW another letter about this if there are no updates at my next dealer visit (I really don't have my hopes up). Model year 2020 is fast approaching and 2018 owners are still stuck with the awfully programmed transmission. If VW does nothing for 2018 owners then this will be my last VW. I love everything about my tiguan except the stupid transmission programming. It's terrible.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of whiners....


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

91beater said:


> Yes, I have a 2019. Though I didn't notice a "problem" with acceleration, using my VCDS to change to direct control provided a much better pedal response.
> 
> My guess is that in the adaptive setting, the car looks at the input and the duration the pedal has been pressed before making a change in throttle opening, likely for passenger comfort and to prevent the car from lurching from quick taps of the pedal. Changing to direct control limits this corrective action to some extent, making throttle opening changes quicker. Again, this is my guess.
> 
> I don't think you need someone from VW to talk to, as much as a Bosch engineer...




I had issue trying to do this with VCDS. Do you mind posting steps how you did it? 
I kept getting ERROR "Service not supported in active session".

Thank you in advance!


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Khelms said:


> TSB #VWSSP 850193
> NHTSA ID #10159424
> APRIL 16 2019
> Summary: VWSSP 850153 - Self Study Program / Automatic Transmission 09P


Just called my dealer and it's not in their system. Canada, Ontario. Very intrigued. Anyone in the states can shed some light on it?


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

bokiRS said:


> I had issue trying to do this with VCDS. Do you mind posting steps how you did it?
> I kept getting ERROR "Service not supported in active session".
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It sounds like you didn't log in to the module before trying to make the change. Is this correct?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

[/QUOTE]It sounds like you didn't log in to the module before trying to make the change. Is this correct?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

It could be. I'm not sure what you mean exactly. I haven't use this software more than running system diagnostic and oil restart.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

how do i check what my software version is ?


----------



## 2018$tiguan (Jun 13, 2019)

*t ha*

2019 versus 2018 is night and day. Throttle much more responsive in the '19, feels much less laggy. Also doesn't have that fumbly downshift & lurch when in traffic. VW needs to step up and upgrade the tuning software, its the right thing to do for a loyal brand.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I got carista for 15 bucks on amazon. I changed the throttle response to direct on my 2019 tiguan. I notice a little improvement, but not much. So maybe the 19s were already notified by the factory. I am watching my gas mileage to see if that is lower and I may change it back. 
I still feel more power should come from the 184 hp turbo engine. I did the k and n filter and removed that plastic piece. It helped a lot. Really dont want to put the plastic back in but it does snow in Missouri. I also ordered a larger ecs air flow nozzle into the turbo. I am hoping that will give me the power/torque I am looking for..


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

Made change to throttle/pedal response, and it did improve the lag and delay by a bit. 

- before doing this took it for my first service and recall and they found nothing wrong with leg and delay. Not surprised. So far car is OK. Much better.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Took my 2019 in for service today, and there’s a ECM update that wasn’t there when I was in about a month ago. No campaign number on my invoice and when I put my VIN in on VW’s recall site nothing comes up. I do know it was considered a big update. Not sure if it’s being done to 2018 models, but car feels more responsive. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## 2018$tiguan (Jun 13, 2019)

How did you know you had a ECM update?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2018$tiguan said:


> How did you know you had a ECM update?


I took it in for service and the recall campaign popped up. It’s recent since I was there less than a month before. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Took my 2019 in for service today, and there’s a ECM update that wasn’t there when I was in about a month ago. No campaign number on my invoice and when I put my VIN in on VW’s recall site nothing comes up. I do know it was considered a big update. Not sure if it’s being done to 2018 models, but car feels more responsive.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


A lot of 19’s have a 24M1 update that dropped maybe last Thursday-ish.

Main purpose of the campaign has to do with federal emissions compliance due to CELs when there’s actually no fault. All that’s just from memory and it’s been a blur of a week so verify with your dealer before you take my word on it.

Anyway did one tonight for a Tiguan they were about to sell and the salesman who drove it down and back up said it seemed more responsive after the update. 

Just seemed interesting given your similar observation. I drive my 18 in sport mode typically due to the awkward way it drives in low gears.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vw_service_advisor said:


> A lot of 19’s have a 24M1 update that dropped maybe last Thursday-ish.
> 
> Main purpose of the campaign has to do with federal emissions compliance due to CELs when there’s actually no fault. All that’s just from memory and it’s been a blur of a week so verify with your dealer before you take my word on it.
> 
> ...


I drive mine now mostly in Custom mode. Drive style is Normal and ACC is set to comfort, other items such as lights and suspension are set to Sport. When I drove it off the lot it was in normal and it did feel more responsive. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## 2018$tiguan (Jun 13, 2019)

any 2018 updates?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2018$tiguan said:


> any 2018 updates?


No, VW isn’t going to flash the 2018 models. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, VW isn’t going to flash the 2018 models.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Yep.. this is true. I called VW corporate a few weeks ago to ask and got the generic response that went along the lines of "well there's no update currently, but if there ever is one we'll notify you" which is basically them telling me to go away and stop asking. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Yep.. this is true. I called VW corporate a few weeks ago to ask and got the generic response that went along the lines of "well there's no update currently, but if there ever is one we'll notify you" which is basically them telling me to go away and stop asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk














Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

i purchased a 2019 Tiguan a few days ago, has a May build date. My throttle response feels pretty good but I dont have anything to compare it to. I have ODB11 and i've made a bunch of changes. if anyone needs me to scan anything let me know if its possible and how to do so and I'll get it uploaded.

Only tweak I didnt do yet was switch the throttle response from indirect to direct.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> i purchased a 2019 Tiguan a few days ago, has a May build date. My throttle response feels pretty good but I dont have anything to compare it to. I have ODB11 and i've made a bunch of changes. if anyone needs me to scan anything let me know if its possible and how to do so and I'll get it uploaded.
> 
> Only tweak I didnt do yet was switch the throttle response from indirect to direct.


Even changing direct on a 2019 you’ll feel it’s more responsive. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Even changing direct on a 2019 you’ll feel it’s more responsive.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Word on the street is that the throttle profile switchover setting doesn't in fact change anything about the throttle response but is instead related to how the car changes profiles between drive and sport. (To be fair this makes far more sense with it being in the steering assistance section and having the words profile switchover in it). Someone in the obdeleven forums observed the change more deeply and this was their conclusion. All those perceiving a change in throttle response are experiencing profound placebo.

I would still like to try this setting myself though, but as I have mentioned half a dozen times already, the 2019 requires a different login code for setting that and I have heard nothing about it from anywhere. It only allows me three attempts each time before locking it for a while. Anyone with the codes?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d agree with that statement, I didn’t clarify but when it’s eco and drive there’s no real difference. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

so basically changing that setting has no effect at all?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> so basically changing that setting has no effect at all?


It does, just won’t notice it fully when in Eco, maybe a little in Drive (D, default setting), will notice it when in S mode or if you utilize Custom settings. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It does, just won’t notice it fully when in Eco, maybe a little in Drive (D, default setting), will notice it when in S mode or if you utilize Custom settings.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Gotcha - people actually use Eco mode? I'll have to turn this setting on and see what changes it does to Drive mode.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Gotcha - people actually use Eco mode? I'll have to turn this setting on and see what changes it does to Drive mode.


Yea, I used it for a bit, but Eco mode doesn’t stay on. If you get back in your car after turning it off the vehicle defaults back to the default mode of drive. Yes the MIB will say Eco in the top left corner, but it’s not (known bug in the software) because if you use the dial to check you’ll see it reverts back to Drive and is stated in the manual. Custom configuration for drive modes will always stay in Custom mode even after turning off your vehicle. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Munkoli said:


> Word on the street is that the throttle profile switchover setting doesn't in fact change anything about the throttle response but is instead related to how the car changes profiles between drive and sport. (To be fair this makes far more sense with it being in the steering assistance section and having the words profile switchover in it). Someone in the obdeleven forums observed the change more deeply and this was their conclusion. All those perceiving a change in throttle response are experiencing profound placebo.
> 
> I would still like to try this setting myself though, but as I have mentioned half a dozen times already, the 2019 requires a different login code for setting that and I have heard nothing about it from anywhere. It only allows me three attempts each time before locking it for a while. Anyone with the codes?


I agree with that assesment. Here was my response in a thread a while ago:



> How can there be a thread on throttle hesitation in the new Tiguan without a discussion of changing the throttle setting in the car's software? Check out the Carista or OBDeleven threads.
> 
> 
> i_am_sam_i_am said:
> ...


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tiguan FWD transmission ECU 09G 927 158 B *3380* after 03.09.2018 replaced to 09G 927 158 DS *3550* software. AWD transmission 09G 927 158 Q *3379* replaced to 09G 927 158 DT *3549*. Maybe possible update software *B* to *DS*, or *Q* to *DT*


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Transmission module updated with ODIS-E

Scan before:
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
Part No SW: *09G 927 158 B* HW: 09G 927 158 
Component: AISIN AQ8 206 *3380* 
Coding: 0002000100000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 775 00465
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAQ450031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAQ450031_VW37.rod
VCID: 885CD59633B5A60F5D-80DC

No fault code found.


Scan after update:

Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
Part No SW: *09G 927 158 DS* HW: 09G 927 158 
Component: AISIN AQ8 206 *3550* 
Coding: 0002000100000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 775 00465
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAQ450031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAQ450031_VW37.rod
VCID: 885CD59633B5A60F5D-80DC

No fault code found.

Firmware for Tiguan transmission ECU:

http://85.214.153.26/dav/Service42/Trade-Retail/Brand-V/FL_09G927158DS_3550.frf
http://85.214.153.26/dav/Service42/Trade-Retail/Brand-V/FL_09G927158DT_3549.frf


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

Vasia01 said:


> Transmission module updated with ODIS-E
> 
> Scan before:
> Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 09G-927-749-V2.clb
> ...


Well done. How does it drive now?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Went to the dealership today and told them about this. They did a update on the ecu and tcm. The car drive amazing now. No more hesitation. I suggest everyone take their vehicle in. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Munkoli said:


> Well done. How does it drive now?


As new car :thumbup: Later I update engine ECU.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Went to the dealership today and told them about this. They did a update on the ecu and tcm. The car drive amazing now. No more hesitation. I suggest everyone take their vehicle in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can wrote VCDS log after update? Transmission updated to 3486 (3487 FWD) or 3549 (3550 FWD) ?

Tiguan 2018 log engine:
Part No SW: *5NA 907 115 A* HW: 06L 907 309 B
Component: R4 2.0l TFSI H30 *0004* 


Engine ECU updated to *83*A 907 115 *0004* ?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> You can wrote VCDS log after update? Transmission updated to 3486 (3487 FWD) or 3549 (3550 FWD) ?
> 
> Tiguan 2018 log engine:
> Part No SW: *5NA 907 115 A* HW: 06L 907 309 B
> ...


I have obdeleven, if you tell me how I can check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> I have obdeleven, if you tell me how I can check.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Connect to Engine ECU *01*, then INFO. Connect to Transmission ECU *02* and INFO.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Connect to Engine ECU *01*, then INFO. Connect to Transmission ECU *02* and INFO.


Okay I’ll check today and post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Went to the dealership today and told them about this. They did a update on the ecu and tcm. The car drive amazing now. No more hesitation. I suggest everyone take their vehicle in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to use quote..

Interesting I took ours in two weeks ago just for this reason, response was all is normal no updates available. Would you care to name the dealership for contract information reference for our dealer here in the Palm Springs SoCal Area? 

Thanks


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Okay I’ll check today and post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

You Engine updated from 5NA 907 115 *A* to 5NA 907 115 *K* 0001. Transmission updated to latest 2019 model AWD 09G 927 158 *DS* *3549* version.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Engine updated from 5NA 907 115 *A* to 5NA 907 115 *K* 0001. Transmission updated to latest 2019 model AWD 09G 927 158 *DS* *3549* version.


So this proves the dealer can flash 2018 models to 2019 software? 

I'm coming up on another oil change soon. Last time I asked them they said can't do anything without an update from VW. Hopefully they can this time. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

moveingfaster said:


> Went to the dealership today and told them about this. They did a update on the ecu and tcm. The car drive amazing now. No more hesitation. I suggest everyone take their vehicle in.


If you could provide information you have about the dealership and copies of any paperwork from this it would be incredibly helpful to everyone.
I'm scheduled for a Service this weekend and would love to be able to provide the information to them since I'm sure they won't have it.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Not all dealer flash firmware. Any dealer can't play with software. Better change oil without any risk damaging ECU  Dealer can update firmware only if VW AG release TPI.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Here’s my service order, hope it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Here’s my service order, hope it helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, thanks for posting that. I'm coming up on my 20k oil change and will definitely be bringing this up.

Has anyone else tried?


----------



## underscore (Nov 27, 2018)

*ODIS-E flashing*



Vasia01 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You Engine updated from 5NA 907 115 *A* to 5NA 907 115 *K* 0001. Transmission updated to latest 2019 model AWD 09G 927 158 *DS* *3549* version.


Hi Vasia,

Could you explain a little more about ODIS-E and flashing the firmware?

Are the files in question:

FL_5NA907115K_0001__V001.frf - ECU
FL_09G927158DT_3549.frf - TCM (awd)

Have you updated the ECU yet? Also curious what your experience with the car is after the updates.

Thanks!


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

Anyone else had any luck getting their 2018 software updated to the latest, and much smoother, version? 

I have a oil change due and I’d love to get this done at the same time. I’ll use a dealer in Tallahassee, FL that’ll hopefully be able to do this. Same dealer updated my Mercedes software without issue.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

underscore said:


> Hi Vasia,
> 
> Could you explain a little more about ODIS-E and flashing the firmware?
> 
> ...


First check hardware version. Tiguan 2018 Engine has *H30* version. *H30* you can flash to *5NA907115K*. Tiguan 2019 ECU has new *H31* revision with *83A 907 115* software. Don't flash firmware if you hardware is *H31*

Transmission ECU has be revision *206*. 2018-2019 Tiguans has same revision *206*. You can flash without any problem.

Start ODIS-E, connect to ECU. Then press *042-Flash* -> *Local Flash File* -> set file -> *Start Flashing*

No need any online connection, coding, parametrization.

Files you can download here:
http://f-g-n.eu/mirrorserver/dav/Service42/Trade-Retail/Brand-V/FL_5NA907115K_0001__V001.frf
http://f-g-n.eu/mirrorserver/dav/Service42/Trade-Retail/Brand-V/FL_09G927158DT_3549.frf


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Vasia01 said:


> First check hardware version. Tiguan 2018 Engine has *H30* version. *H30* you can flash to *5NA907115K*. Tiguan 2019 ECU has new *H31* revision with *83A 907 115* software. Don't flash firmware if you hardware is *H31*
> 
> Transmission ECU has be revision *206*. 2018-2019 Tiguans has same revision *206*. You can flash without any problem.
> 
> ...


Can the flashing be done via Obdeleven?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Can the flashing be done via Obdeleven?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Not possible. Only VAS5054 or VCP cable.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Can the flashing be done via Obdeleven?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Made me laugh. obdeleven replacing VW level ODIS VASsoftware 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Made me laugh. obdeleven replacing VW level ODIS VASsoftware
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


This is the first thing ive come across that OBDeleven couldnt do. I really dont understand why people hate on it so much... Its been hands down the best $60 I ever spent on anything for any vehicle. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> This is the first thing ive come across that OBDeleven couldnt do. I really dont understand why people hate on it so much... Its been hands down the best $60 I ever spent on anything for any vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Its just the way that conversation was flowing, made me laugh. You are right, obdeleven is pretty good tool for the price and what 95% people want to do with such tool. 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

With regard to the engine and transmission fireware updates, my dealer is adamant that this cannot be done. Shouldn’t they be aware of this information, especially if I’m showing them all the info on this thread? 

They swear that since VW hasn’t released a bulletin that they cannot reflash any system computer. 

Should I press the issue or visit another dealer? There are two VW dealers near me.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Today updated another Tiguan 2018 to 2019 software. ODIS log:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Vasia01 said:


> Today updated another Tiguan 2018 to 2019 software. ODIS log:


Nice. Maybe i need to bite the bullet and spend big bucks on ODIS 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Khelms said:


> With regard to the engine and transmission fireware updates, my dealer is adamant that this cannot be done. Shouldn’t they be aware of this information, especially if I’m showing them all the info on this thread?
> 
> They swear that since VW hasn’t released a bulletin that they cannot reflash any system computer.
> 
> Should I press the issue or visit another dealer? There are two VW dealers near me.


Here's what you're looking for









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

My 18 is a joy to drive now after having the update. Even my wife said how much nicer it is to driver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2018$tiguan (Jun 13, 2019)

How'd you get the dealer to do the update?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

2018$tiguan said:


> How'd you get the dealer to do the update?


I had a check engine light that had to be fixed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

2018$tiguan said:


> How'd you get the dealer to do the update?


Your dealer has to 1) observe and repeat the issue with the transmission 2) agree that it actually is an issue and not just "normal operation" and 3) acknowledge there is a TSB and software update to do. They can basically deny theres anything wrong or any fix at any step of the game and you'll be out of luck, or need to try another dealer.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Answer may already be here but here's my two cents. Bought a 19 Tig in July. During the test drive the salesman said VW tweaked the software on the 19s to give them better acceleartion performance at the low end. Exactly what was tweaked I don't know. I do know it didn't matter to me because I was happy with what I saw.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2018$tiguan said:


> How'd you get the dealer to do the update?


Show them my upload, it has the service bulletin. Tell them you have excessive hesitation from start.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

*Use VCP instead ODIS*



Vasia01 said:


> Today updated another Tiguan 2018 to 2019 software. ODIS log:


Rather than using ODIS, did anyone do this with VCP System (https://vcpsystem.com)? VCP manual indicates that it is possible to flash frf files.

Thanks


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

hojbjerg said:


> Rather than using ODIS, did anyone do this with VCP System (https://vcpsystem.com)? VCP manual indicates that it is possible to flash frf files.
> 
> Thanks


Honestly though, why would you attempt to do this to a car in warranty, when you can get the dealer to do it for you... They also replaced parts on mine.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

hojbjerg said:


> Rather than using ODIS, did anyone do this with VCP System (https://vcpsystem.com)? VCP manual indicates that it is possible to flash frf files.
> 
> Thanks


Possible flash with VCP, but I use ODIS. Odis is genuine VAG software. Good copy ~60$ from Aliexpress work fine.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

My dealer (Ontario, Canada) acknowledged that the 2018 did have a hesitation - and they acknowledged that code was "out there" that made things better.
They called VW Canada and apparently the flash isn't assigned to my VIN.. and therefore, they would not release/approve the work.

Similar story with my Infotainment system; it's running an old firmware build - I have one of the first MY2018s.
I'd do it myself however I can't get them to give me the new firmware files.
VW Canada say there aren't any TSBs or issues.

Frustrating!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

RCA777 said:


> My dealer (Ontario, Canada) acknowledged that the 2018 did have a hesitation - and they acknowledged that code was "out there" that made things better.
> They called VW Canada and apparently the flash isn't assigned to my VIN.. and therefore, they would not release/approve the work.
> 
> Similar story with my Infotainment system; it's running an old firmware build - I have one of the first MY2018s.
> ...


Here's the fix, complete with TSB, just picked it up on Friday... Sport mode is too aggressive for a casual family drive now...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

*so what you are saying..*



zackdawley said:


> Here's the fix, complete with TSB, just picked it up on Friday... Sport mode is too aggressive for a casual family drive now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it right now?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Vroomdoom said:


> Is it right now?


I just got the car back last Saturday. It's amazing how much more aggressive it is...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Vroomdoom said:
> 
> 
> > Is it right now?
> ...


Would this apply to the 2019 or is this just a 2018 issue?


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

zackdawley said:


> Here's the fix, complete with TSB, just picked it up on Friday... Sport mode is too aggressive for a casual family drive now...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Dealer acknowledges the TSB; VW Canada say it doesn't apply to my VIN; no work authorized.


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

RCA777 said:


> Dealer acknowledges the TSB; VW Canada say it doesn't apply to my VIN; no work authorized.


I live in Ottawa and want to try getting this done. What is your car's build date?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Vento said:


> I live in Ottawa and want to try getting this done. What is your car's build date?


After 03 september 2018, Tiguan has new software version.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Vento said:


> I live in Ottawa and want to try getting this done. What is your car's build date?


06/17

Update : Dealer emailed me this afternoon and asked me to bring it in for the TSB as mentioned above  
I'll let you know how it goes once I get there! Dropping off Tiggy tomorrow night, collect Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

Great! Keep us posted!


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

RCA777 said:


> 06/17
> 
> Update : Dealer emailed me this afternoon and asked me to bring it in for the TSB as mentioned above
> I'll let you know how it goes once I get there! Dropping off Tiggy tomorrow night, collect Thursday afternoon.


Well.... "Normal" feels like Sport used to; Sport feels like Sport should.

Biggest thing I notice (only 30 mins of driving after update) -- the transmission whine that occurred with fast acceleration and fast braking is far less.










I'd still LOVE to get updated firmware for the Infotainment system.... Dealer didn't come through there


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

TSB:

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10162819-0001.pdf


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vasia01 said:


> TSB:
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10162819-0001.pdf



Thank You!

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

RCA777 said:


> Well.... "Normal" feels like Sport used to; Sport feels like Sport should.
> 
> Biggest thing I notice (only 30 mins of driving after update) -- the transmission whine that occurred with fast acceleration and fast braking is far less.
> 
> ...


What does the updated firmware do?


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

This is big.

... until the super smart guys here tell us the perceived improvements are all a placebo effect. :laugh:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vento said:


> What does the updated firmware do?


According to the TSB. it is to eliminate some erroneous fault codes that were generated without anything being actually wrong. What it actually does beyond that is anybody's guess.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

I noticed the TSB is dated July yet there was no mention of it when I had my car serviced two weeks ago. Will this be implemented for all 2018s or do we have to ask for it?


----------



## HabsFan (Aug 15, 2012)

RCA777 said:


> Well.... "Normal" feels like Sport used to; Sport feels like Sport should.
> 
> Biggest thing I notice (only 30 mins of driving after update) -- the transmission whine that occurred with fast acceleration and fast braking is far less.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I've noticed the hesitation as well. My 2018 Tiguan can feel very rough when the engine is running but at a complete stop and in gear, sometimes to the point of rattling underneath. More pronounced in the winter but it is not a warming up thing as it does it warm or cold. Dealer acknowledged while driving but for safety reasons, could not do this on the hoist/garage to diagnose as it only does it in gear. 

Anyways, I may call them up and mention the hesitation and the TSB as well. 

What is new with the updated infotainment firmware? I have not seen anything about that


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vortexmember1461 said:


> Will this be implemented for all 2018s or do we have to ask for it?


I suspect that you would either have to ask for it or have a check engine light with one of the listed DTCs.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I suspect that you would either have to ask for it or have a check engine light with one of the listed DTCs.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Did your check engine light on before all this was done ?

I contacted dealer today with info provided in chat and he said they cant do it unless check engine is on with one of these codes. There is no TBS on my 2018 VW Tigi, unless VW Canada approves this and makes it mandatory. I'm looking to call Customer Service and see if I can get approved. This is what dealership told me to do. 


:banghead::banghead:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

bokiRS said:


> Did your check engine light on before all this was done ?
> 
> I contacted dealer today with info provided in chat and he said they cant do it unless check engine is on with one of these codes. There is no TBS on my 2018 VW Tigi, unless VW Canada approves this and makes it mandatory. I'm looking to call Customer Service and see if I can get approved. This is what dealership told me to do.


1) I have not had this TSB done (yet).
2) I know nothing about how VW Canada is handling this. It could easily be different than in the US.
3) The TSB clearly states that this TSB applies to ALL 2018 Tiguans. It also says: "One or more of the following fault codes may be stored in the ECM Fault Memory". Note the word "may" in that sentence - it does NOT say that the fault code must be stored in the ECM Fault Memory. This point is worth arguing about.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> bokiRS said:
> 
> 
> > Did your check engine light on before all this was done ?
> ...


I thought TSBs only applied if you can show an issue with the vehicle, like the washer fluid TSB, they wouldn't do it until you could show the was an issue.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

By any chance, did it fix jerky gear upshifts 1-2-3? My 2018 is never laggy, but often jerky upshifting, especially 1 to 2.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

tdb2 said:


> By any chance, did it fix jerky gear upshifts 1-2-3? My 2018 is never laggy, but often jerky upshifting, especially 1 to 2.


Yes in mine it did, before the update it was horrible to launch. Now it’s actually a pleasure to drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2018$tiguan (Jun 13, 2019)

Anyone else in the United States having luck getting their 2018 flashed to the 2019 software?


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Again, to 2018-2919 owners with transmission hesitation issue, I recommend to change throttle response behavior with the app of you choice ( Carista, VCDS, etc). It made a significant difference for me.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

bokiRS said:


> Did your check engine light on before all this was done ?
> 
> I contacted dealer today with info provided in chat and he said they cant do it unless check engine is on with one of these codes. There is no TBS on my 2018 VW Tigi, unless VW Canada approves this and makes it mandatory. I'm looking to call Customer Service and see if I can get approved. This is what dealership told me to do.
> 
> ...


My Service manager just said the same thing. I took my car in and they did the flashing part of the TSB, on their dime, to see if it would fix the issue. The flash does not. The replacement parts need to be done as well. My SM told me they can't do that unless there's a specific code that comes up. First I've heard of this.


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

I read on the other thread that the dealer won’t perform this TSB unless one of the specified codes are present or in the memory. My Tiguan threw a P0303 cylinder 3 misfire code twice a few months ago after using remote start. To this day, it still runs rough at times and stumbles occasionally when beginning to accelerate. Would the misfire code still be stored for the dealer to see, or am I out of luck?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Khelms said:


> Would the misfire code still be stored for the dealer to see, or am I out of luck?


Any fault code should still be there, unless it has been cleared. A quick scan should tell you for sure.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Any fault code should still be there, unless it has been cleared. A quick scan should tell you for sure.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


The CEL turned off after a couple of cycles. Would the code P0303 still be in the memory for the dealer to see, like as a stores code? My worry is that they’ll need proof that the vehicle threw the code at some point, but it’s been several months since that happened.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

You could always be a sly-guy and just lift one of the coils off the spark plug to induce a misfire and set a code.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Khelms said:


> The CEL turned off after a couple of cycles. Would the code P0303 still be in the memory for the dealer to see, like as a stores code? My worry is that they’ll need proof that the vehicle threw the code at some point, but it’s been several months since that happened.


It should still be there, stop at any autozone (or similar place) and get a free ODBII scan - you do not need VCDS to see engine codes.



LennyNero said:


> You could always be a sly-guy and just lift one of the coils off the spark plug to induce a misfire and set a code.


I thought about that. A misfire is not that hard to produce. It should not be necessary (based on the wording of the TSB), but it certainly is possible.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So my Tiguan had a misfire on Cylinder 1 a few days ago. :sly::sly: Going in Monday to get the car scanned and the parts ordered to complete the TSB.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Just scheduled my 20k maintenance for Thursday and referenced the TSB. I have some logs of cylinder misfires from a few months back, so I'm hoping that's enough for them to perform the fixes.


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

th3dude said:


> Just scheduled my 20k maintenance for Thursday and referenced the TSB. I have some logs of cylinder misfires from a few months back, so I'm hoping that's enough for them to perform the fixes.


When you say you have logs of cylinder misfires, are you referring to stored info in the engine computer? My misfires were several months ago as well and I worry about the data being there to corroborate my claims.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

If you have never cleared them, they will still be present when they scan the car.

I cleared mine to see if they would come back. But I have logs from OBDEleven showing they were there. I'm hoping that's enough. We'll see.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I didn't have any codes, but I have had to have the airbag module replaced 3 times, and the 2nd module only lasted 78 miles... So when I went in the 3rd time I told them they were going to fix this issue along with making sure the water issue was completely fixed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

Wish me luck everyone I just dropped my Tiguan off this morning at the dealership. It's a 2018 S 4Motion with the third-row seats. 

The code I got from the TSB is P2440 which has something to do with the Secondary Air Injection but either way I'm just excited to have had ONE of the codes from the TSB. 

On top of that they are going to check out a rattle that's been in my car for a while now (B or C pillar rattle) and another new safety recall that JUST got delivered to my mail about the coolant bottle leaking.

Once I get it back I'll let you all know the results and exactly how I spoke with everyone involved!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Goose---Lung said:


> Wish me luck everyone I just dropped my Tiguan off this morning at the dealership. It's a 2018 S 4Motion with the third-row seats.
> 
> The code I got from the TSB is P2440 which has something to do with the Secondary Air Injection but either way I'm just excited to have had ONE of the codes from the TSB.
> 
> ...


The rattle is normally loose coins or something of similar size that gets trapped in the front or back of the pocket in the door card.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpyson (Nov 19, 2019)

Vasia01 said:


> Tiguan .....
> after 03.09.2018 ....
> AWD transmission 09G 927 158 Q *3379* replaced to 09G 927 158 DT *3549*. Maybe possible update software *B* to *DS*, or *Q* to *DT*


Can anyone help me please? 
Need but can't find in my area Transmission control unit *09G 927 158 DT* for '17 Tiguan awd 8 speed automatic ((
I wonder if TCU with same number but different last letters can be used for my car after software update/ flash? 
Thanks in advance for help or advice!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone know if a Leyo cold air intake could cause them to deny this TSB? I’ve been complaining about transmission shifting issues to my dealer since I test drove a 2019 many months ago. So I know my complaints are well documented in the computer. I gotta call to get it in for the 30k service soon - but really worried that the Leyo intake might cause them to not perform the TSB. All I want is updated shift patterns. What does everyone think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> Does anyone know if a Leyo cold air intake could cause them to deny this TSB? I’ve been complaining about transmission shifting issues to my dealer since I test drove a 2019 many months ago. So I know my complaints are well documented in the computer. I gotta call to get it in for the 30k service soon - but really worried that the Leyo intake might cause them to not perform the TSB. All I want is updated shift patterns. What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TSB includes a new intake scoop, so yes I would put your stock intake back on for the service.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

